# Good books for someone who doesn't have a great grasp of cooking



## msjhord (Jan 30, 2016)

One of the main characters in my story sucks at cooking.  She can do grilled cheese, pb&j, bacon and eggs, very simple stuff.  But if it gets much more complicated, not so much.  She is a brilliant doctor, and can follow a recipe SOMETIMES.  But she wants to know how to do better.  How to look at a recipe and know from the get whether it will most likely suck or sing.  So, she consults a friend who is a chef to ask for help.  He agrees, and the first thing he does is toss a book at her and tells her to read it in two days before beginning his tutelage.  Basic cooking stuff, you know?  And, of course, there's a blue million books of this kind out there.  I want one that a real, honest-to-God, non-Food Network alum chef would use.  Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Allysan (Jan 30, 2016)

Have you looked to see if any of the famous chefs (Gordon Ramsay, Emeril, Paula Deen) have any books out on cooking basics? Seems like it'd be best to go with a book that's backed by a well known chef.


----------



## msjhord (Jan 30, 2016)

True, but I was looking for something NOT published by someone who has become more of a brand than anything else.  I am not knocking these people's work at all.  In fact, I follow a few of their recipes myself.  But the chef in my story doesn't really like or have much respect for those who have gone all Hollywood, as it were.


----------



## Allysan (Jan 30, 2016)

I see  wish I could help! I use blogs for all my new recipes!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 30, 2016)

Years ago, back before my wife and I could cook our way out of a wet paper bag, we benefited greatly from purchasing How to Cook Everything, by Mark Bitman. It may be what you are looking for.


----------



## msjhord (Jan 31, 2016)

Found it -- thanks!  I can get a used copy on Amazon for, shipping included, just a smidge over $4.00.  Don't think my local library has it.  And I've yet to go with an e-reader.  I just love the feel of a bound book in my hands!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 31, 2016)

Any book by Marguerite Patten or Mary Berry, but particularly Patten - Though the measurements will, usually, be Imperial or metric. Remember Imperial has 20 fluid ounces whereas US measure is a more sensible 16 fluid ounces to a pint. _Cups_ is a sensible measurement as it always keeps the proportion the same, so if you make three times as much, use 3 times as many _Cups_...


----------



## msjhord (Jan 31, 2016)

That might be a really good choice, Bloggsworth.  Seeing as how my chef is a Brit living in the US . . .


----------



## Sam (Jan 31, 2016)

Are you writing a cooking book or a novel?

You don't need to get bogged down in recipes and specifics.


----------



## msjhord (Jan 31, 2016)

A novel.  No, I'm not going to get bogged down in too much, trust me.  I definitely don't want to do that.  But I'm just trying to find a resource that he might share with her.  

I've actually decided what I want to do is have him say, "Here, have this read before you come back in two days."  Then she comes back in two days with book read and returns it and he says, "Now forget everything you just read because it's all useless crap anyway.  But at least now you know it's all useless crap."  LOL!


----------

